# Skimmer Skiff 2015 $16,000



## David saffer (Feb 12, 2017)

Skimmer Skiff 2015
This boat has it all if intrested text me and i will give you all the specs
Its is a finished cap model super upgraded (786) 402-3470 reduced 15,500


----------

